# Cormoran Seacor Competition Pro 4,10m 120-350g



## magi (6. Dezember 2015)

Hallo in die Runde,

mich würde an dieser Stelle mal interessieren, ob einer der User cm-Angaben zum Abstand zwischen Mitte Rollenhalter bis unteres Griffende machen kann. Würde mich vorab mal interessieren.. 

Gruß


----------



## doc040 (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Cormoran Seacor Competition Pro 4,10m 120-350g*

Ist ein komischer Abstand, eher für Leute um die 1,90m. Cormoran bekommt es nicht hin, den Abstand mal vernünftig zu machen. Die grosse Konkurrenz macht es seit Jahren. Lass dich nicht täuschen von dem Wurfgewicht, diese Ruten sind relativ weich, haben eine parabolische Kurve und sind von langsamer Aktion. Das sind keine harten Ruten!


----------



## Tino (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Cormoran Seacor Competition Pro 4,10m 120-350g*



magi schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde,
> 
> mich würde an dieser Stelle mal interessieren, ob einer der User cm-Angaben zum Abstand zwischen Mitte Rollenhalter bis unteres Griffende machen kann. Würde mich vorab mal interessieren..
> 
> Gruß



Ich bin 193 cm groß und der Abstand den du meinst,ist für mich BESTENS.

obs Cormoran nun kann oder nicht

Ich hatte mal die silbernen von Cormoran,da war der Abstand auch sehr gut für mich.

Also für mich bekommen die das sehr sehr gut hin.


----------



## magi (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Cormoran Seacor Competition Pro 4,10m 120-350g*

Okay...erstmal Danke bis hierhin. Bevor ich mich näher mit dem Thema auseinander setze, wären ein paar Zahlen in cm etc. seeehr hilfreich für mich


----------



## Tino (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Cormoran Seacor Competition Pro 4,10m 120-350g*

Ich messe es dir mal aus,die Tage.


----------



## magi (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Cormoran Seacor Competition Pro 4,10m 120-350g*

Das klingt super. Schon mal Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Tino (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Cormoran Seacor Competition Pro 4,10m 120-350g*

Dieses Wochenende mach ichs.

VERSPROCHEN


----------



## magi (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Cormoran Seacor Competition Pro 4,10m 120-350g*

Daumen hoch & Danke


----------



## Tino (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Cormoran Seacor Competition Pro 4,10m 120-350g*

habs toootaaal verdüst:c


----------



## Tino (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Cormoran Seacor Competition Pro 4,10m 120-350g*

Es sind exakt 88,3 cm vom Griffende bis Mitte Rollenfuss


----------



## magi (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Cormoran Seacor Competition Pro 4,10m 120-350g*

Vielen Dank & frohes Neues!


----------



## Tino (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Cormoran Seacor Competition Pro 4,10m 120-350g*

Bitte und ebenfalls ein gesundes Neues


----------

